# Snook in Ga waters



## Southbound

A buddy of mine caught a 20'' snook this morning fish gulp bait for trout. I have heard from time to time about a snook catch in Ga however more and more report of snook catch in the cumberland sounds area and the jacksonville area are all the more common. 

What have you all heard out there or caught as far snook


----------



## JoeyWommack

I think what makes this extraordinary is the time of the year it was caught.  I always thought that snook had a very hard time adapting suitable life to water 70 degrees or less.  Whats yalls water temp up too over there?

I caught one in the ICW in Jacksonville about 10 years ago on menhaden.  It was small about a foot.  I think it was sometime around August.


----------



## Doyle

I think the magic temperature for snook is somewhere around 60 to 65 degrees.   There is some point (I can't remember what) that they will turn belly up and go limp.   If the temperature doesn't stay low very long, they will recover.  If it stays low too long, they will die.   That is the reason there is a closed season for them here in the middle of the winter.  There were too many slobs that would wait for a super cold day and just scoop them up with a big landing net.


----------



## Southbound

Dolye the water temp is not quite 70  around 68-69.   He caught it about four miles up the St Marys river .


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003

I have a friend who was fishing around the Crandall area last december and caught 3 or 4  Snook.


----------



## Ol' 30-30

My brother-in-law caught one (small) in Darien last year on a live shrimp when we were fishing inshore.  He didn't really care and isn't much of a fisher.  I was so mad.  The next trip I go on will be to south Florida for Snook.  I almost took a picture with his fish just because.


----------



## Vernon Holt

I fished heavily in the Sapelo Sound area of GA for more than 20 years (1950's - 70's) and never saw or heard of a Snook being caught in GA waters.  Sounds like they are expanding their range.

Tarpon were in the inland waters commonly in mid summer.


----------



## Pepper

snook are great eating far south texas coastal areas (almost mexico) are loaded with snook, pigpy perch on a single hook at night fishing by a wall or piling hit the wall let it hit the water any snook in the area will hit it , never caught 1 during the day .


----------



## ejm

Strange thing. The only time I have heard of snook(small ones) around Savannah is in the lagoons out on Skidaway Island. Never seen one or heard of one caught in open water, though I'm sure they have been.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003

Whats a Lagoon? Tidal marsh?


----------



## Doyle

K-DAWG XB 2003 said:


> Whats a Lagoon? QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That pond looking thing that Gilligan was always playing around in.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003

Doyle said:


> K-DAWG XB 2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a Lagoon? QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That pond looking thing that Gilligan was always playing around in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey little buddy!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## savreds

Hey Doyle, your wife wouldn't be from Savannah would she?


----------



## Doyle

savreds said:


> Hey Doyle, your wife wouldn't be from Savannah would she?



Nope.  She's from Commifornia.


----------



## savreds

Doyle said:


> Nope.  She's from Commifornia.



OK, I know a Doyle that lives down in that general area and was wondering if it was you. 
Better not let her see the Commifornia comment unless she has a great sense of humor!


----------



## Ckersey33

Thought you all might find this interesting. I caught a snook this past weekend in Savannah down around Tybee. It's not huge but I thought it was pretty interesting, so we got a picture.........


----------



## gotta biggn

Wow, that is very interesting. I fish all the time in Ga. I have never heard of anyone catching a snook this far North. Good job! I think I might get a replica just since it is so rare here.


----------



## gabreamfanatic

i have never heard anyone catching them in this area wondering if this may be a change that is coming.


----------



## Doyle

ga.xbowhunter said:


> i have never heard anyone catching them in this area wondering if this may be a change that is coming.



I doubt it.  Like I said in an earlier post, there is a certain temperature level that has a paralizing affect on snook.  If the temp stays at that level or below for more than a few hours, the snook will die.   Just a little ways north of Tampa Bay, it will get cold enough some winters where you will see some winter kills.  

Unless we get some serious global warming, I doubt the Ga waters will stay warm enough in the winter to support more than just a handful of wayward fish that wandered too far north.


----------



## Southbound

man that is pretty cool.  I fish the jetties around Cumberland a lot  mostily with live bait on the bottom so I always anticiapte catching a snook. 

My buddy caight his up the river about 5 miles in the spring time.


----------



## Ckersey33

I was pretty excited about it. When I caught the snook it got tangled in a weed bed and brought in about 2 lbs of weeds. I didn thave a clue what it was until I peeled off all the grass...I'll let ya'll know if I catch any more of them.


----------



## BearGoneFishing

Doyle said:


> I doubt it.  Like I said in an earlier post, there is a certain temperature level that has a paralizing affect on snook.  If the temp stays at that level or below for more than a few hours, the snook will die.   Just a little ways north of Tampa Bay, it will get cold enough some winters where you will see some winter kills.
> 
> Unless we get some serious global warming, I doubt the Ga waters will stay warm enough in the winter to support more than just a handful of wayward fish that wandered too far north.



They seem to be moving in the gulf a little more, and with water temps and air temps on the rise I don't see why we may not start seeing a little snook movement to the GA waters.  Every other fish seems to be moving farther north, probably trying to get away from all the floridians I know I do.


----------



## grouperdawg

*snooks*

We used to catch them when I was younger in st. augustine, flagler, etc. & it seemed that was considered pretty far north at the time.  They were usually smaller like the size of the one pictured but even small ones fight awesome with the right tackle.

I have seen a few winters in vero beach where the temps dropped and the canals were littered with snook belly up.  If you wanted you could go by with a net and scoop them up.  People were arguing they are going to die anyway.  I agree with previous poster,  probably would not see many in big numbers because of the water temp.  Maybe a super breed of snook is evolving.


----------



## swamp hunter

Global warming!!. Our Snook are headed your way , and we want them back!!. Next you,ll have our chicks in bikinis


----------



## GAranger1403

I have caught 2 in the St. Johns, very small however. Thats pretty neat. I think the Georgia record is 10 lbs.


----------



## seaweaver

Caught three (small) in a cast net in a salt pond inside Beaufort SC city limits. crazy...but I like it.
cw


----------



## perryrip

I know this is a 2008 thread, but I was casting for bait in a estuary mud hole off of Harris Neck Road two days last week, and caught over 10 baby snook each day. At two to 4 inches they must be breeding in this area. I was surprised.


----------



## swamp hunter

Is there a warm water Spring in that creek ?
I've seen many a dead frozen Snook in my time.
We lost more than Thousands bout 10 /15 years ago way down here in far Glades Country.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

perryrip said:


> I know this is a 2008 thread, but I was casting for bait in a estuary mud hole off of Harris Neck Road two days last week, and caught over 10 baby snook each day. At two to 4 inches they must be breeding in this area. I was surprised.



Got any pics of these snook?


----------



## redneck_billcollector

There is a kid on YouTube that catches them in Golf Course ponds on St. Simons.  He catches some decent baby tarpon too in those ponds.  Of course they are ponds that have culverts going to the marshes.


----------

